# jelous doggies?



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

yes I have one lap two legs two hands Im but a mere human









but hey

if I pick bonnie up or give her attention Benji will turn his back to me and she does the same when she wants attention and Im giving benji some benji will go to great lenghs to make clear he is the only and main one I should be giving attention to  


are yours as bad as those two? h34r:


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

mine sometimes do that but more often I end up with both in my lap or one in my lap and the other snuggled beside me. I have more trouble with mine trying to correct each other. Example: Mia (my yorkie takes) off with my sock and I playfully say "Mia, bring that back" I get up to chase her and Bentley runs after her and tries to corner her and barks. It's like Mom, here she is, I cought her for you!


----------



## The B's mum (Apr 29, 2004)

:lol: they do that too!
benji will pick my socks up first thing in the morning after he had his walk all over the bed and me ( amI too soft?  )

bonnie makes it clear to him what she aproves of and don't

its funny the way they can communicate!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

lol I usually end up with both of them jumping me. One always has to have what the other has. Although, Morgan is great with sharing some things, there are just certain things that just dont' fly, like "she was my mom first so if she pays attention to you, she had better be paying attention to me too!" lol


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## qtgia1 (May 5, 2004)

:lol: Hannah and Chloe demand equal attention. Chloe will get mouthy and snip at any hand that goes to pet Hannah. Hannah 9 times out of 10 will act like she's put out if we pay any attention to Chloe. She will lay on the floor away from us, she usually gives me sad eyes, she doesn't come when called and she pee'd on the floor right in front of me . Papa I gives equal lovin to them, but I certainly give Hannah extra love on the side. Hannah is very low key as Chloe is much more aggresive.. I'm hoping that Chloe grows out of this, as I prefer to have two sweet girls. 

Chloe is constantly fighting Hannah for dominance, where Hannah doesn't mind sharing things, she just doesn't like Chloe's lunging and snipping at her. She usually snaps back and pins Chloe to the floor. No blood yet, and I'm praying it doesn't go that far. The only upside to all of this is that Hannah miraculously has developed a better appetite since Chloe has shown up, we think she wants to make sure she gets HER share now because Chloe eats like a chow hound!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the only problem we had when we just had the 2 maltese---is that Ellie wanted to CONSTANTLY play with sprite. ellie didnt want to play with us (humans), she only wanted to be with sprite. and sprite really didnt like her. now with all three--they all want attention somtimes at the same time. so i put the alpha on my lap (sprite) ellie is right next to me, and gruffi (who is the youngest) is a little further away. and they get pet in order of rank.


----------

